# Pompano and Bait



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Grilled up my first pompano, and fried up some sand fleas I had left over from pompano fishing. The fleas were extremely good like tiny softshell crabs.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

hmm, never heard of eating sand fleas before


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Really?!?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pompano; yum

Sand fleas; I'm never that hungry


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Chris V said:


> Pompano; yum
> 
> Sand fleas; I'm never that hungry


You neither? I can't imagine what would provoke you to even consider cooking them......


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw it on Bizarre Foods on the Thailand episode. I always wanted to try it since then, so with a big surplus left over I thought why not. Kind of a hassle to clean them all though.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw that BF's episode also. My brother and I have been debating trying it ever since. If I remember correctly, he described them as tasting like extremely good softshell crab too.

How did you go about cleaning them? You have talked me in to trying them and my brother will be in town this week. I don't see why they wouldn't be good. Almost every other shell fish in the ocean is delicious.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I took off their little tail flap and then gave them a little squeeze to push out the guts and grit. Then a thorough rinse in cold water.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have cooked them many times. I have never had anyone dislike them. Once, we had to take them away from the kids so we could eat some.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally tried them this afternoon and they were OUTSTANDING!

Cooked a few with the legs on at first (in a beer batter)...to try them out and decided to pull the legs off and they were even better.

Thanks for talking me in to it MrFish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> You neither? I can't imagine what would provoke you to even consider cooking them......


We've eaten them at a forum party a while back. Pretty damn good.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hawkseye said:


> Finally tried them this afternoon and they were OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Cooked a few with the legs on at first (in a beer batter)...to try them out and decided to pull the legs off and they were even better.
> 
> Thanks for talking me in to it MrFish.


Glad to hear you liked them, still got some in the freezer to feed to my friends.


----------

